# Multiply cell value based on another cell value



## KittenBreath (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi all, I've been trying to figure out how to get Excel to multiply a cell's value based on a number in another cell. I am trying to create a simple weighted stats formula using rankings. I know I need to do an IF statement, but I can't seem to figure it out.

Cell Rankings
1 - 50 - * 3
51 - 125 - * 2.5
126 - 200 - * 1.5
201 - 250 - *0.5

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 26, 2022)

Assuming your rankings on A1

```
=IF(A1<51,A1*3,IF(A1<126,A1*2.5,IF(A1<201,A1*1.5,A1*0.5)))
```


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 26, 2022)

A concise example and expected results would help.
N.B. You can post an extract of your information with the forum's tool named XL2BB.

T202212a.xlsmABCDEF1or2100250250133512.541261.552010.562eCell FormulasRangeFormulaB2B2=A2*LOOKUP(A2,E2:F5)C2C2=A2*LOOKUP(A2,{1,3;51,2.5;126,1.5;201,0.5})


----------



## KittenBreath (Dec 26, 2022)

Flashbond said:


> Assuming your rankings on A1
> 
> ```
> =IF(A1<51,A1*3,IF(A1<126,A1*2.5,IF(A1<201,A1*1.5,A1*0.5)))
> ```


Flashbond, thank you! That works perfectly.


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 26, 2022)

Glad it did help


----------

